# Library books not downloading on my KK



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been getting library books without problems for quite some time now, but the last 2 books I checked out end up grayed out in my archives. I can't open them.

I have a Kindle Keyboard. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you borrowing from your local library or from the Kindle Lending Library?


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Local library. Sorry, I should have specified.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some books have been set to download via USB only.  If you look at the books in Manage Your Kindle, it should say this...while usually one can still download them wirelessly once they've been transferred to one desktop.

Also, do you have the latest software upgrade to the Keyboard?

Betsy


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Neither book says it's usb, but I may try to move it that way.

And, I keep my wi-fi/3G on a lot, so I assume I have all the upgrades. Do I have to do anything special to get them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, you can see the books in Manage Your Kindle on Amazon?  In the drop down menu on the right next to each book, does it allow you to send the books to your Kindle?

We have a thread on the latest update...but there doesn't seem to be any changes tobthe library access in it, so we can leave that to later.

Betsy


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, the book (I returned one already) is in my Manage My Kindle page. It has the drop down. I just now tried to  send it to my phone, and it didn't go through there either.

I have successfully checked out about 20 books before this, so I am at a loss. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In the drop down menu, are some devices greyed out and others not?

Try restarting your Kindle?  Anyone else have any ideas/

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it just this one book? Can you return it and re-borrow it - the problem might have been at the library end rather than with you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you see it via the archived items on the Kindle?  If so, maybe you can try to download it that way?

I agree with Linda, though, I think it's a library issue. . . . . but it might be worth a call to Kindle CS as well.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

It was the last 2 books I got from the library. I have not tried restarting my Kindle, but I will, next chance I get.  I returned one book a while ago, and the other may be expired by now. 

I could try to reborrow it - there was a waiting list though, so it will be a while.

The book(s) were listed in the archives on my Kindle, but they were dim and the cursor just passed over them.

On the MMK page, no device is dim.

Weird, huh? Like I said, I've checked out several books before this without any problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda--

have you tried to borrow and download another one since the problem occurred?  You can find one that is available now and see what happens...

Betsy


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess I need to call Kindle support - I just checked out a third book - Thieves Dozen by Donald Westlake - and the same thing happened. The book is in my archives and it's dim, so the cursor just jumps over it. The book does show up on the Manage Your Kindle page.

I did restart my Kindle.


----------

